# Who takes pregnenolone?



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I read that this stuff is good against anxiety. Is this true?
Does it also help against depression?
And could this be combined with antidepressants?
I wonder if this stuff is that great why don't doctors prescribe it
against anxiety?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

aren't steroids hazardous for health?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

swim said:


> aren't steroids hazardous for health?


no wait I've just read that this one is ok, also widely sold as a supplement.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would I when cholesterol easily converts to pregnenolone?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

You have to open up your Chakras and you will have all the pregnenolone you need...

lol


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I only know that many people take this stuff and say that it works against fear. There also seem to be studies about it.
I don't know about cholesterol but even if it does convert easily doesn't necessarily mean that you can't profit from taking it and raising your preg levels.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

thundercats said:


> I only know that many people take this stuff and say that it works against fear. There also seem to be studies about it.
> I don't know about cholesterol but even if it does convert easily doesn't necessarily mean that you can't profit from taking it and raising your preg levels.


Dude. Try it. I have experimented with all sorts of stuff over the years. Never tried preg tho. Had been thinking about it but just never got around to it. Try it and see what happens. I'd be interested to hear...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Your body is efficient. Now, if you have some genetic abnormality which lowers your pregnenolone, sure it may assist, but this is highly unlikely. And the beauty is that any extra pregnenolone can spark a series of reactions that can convert it to many things including Cortisol and estrogen which probably are not going to help in the anxiety department.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

That's why I'd be scared of simply trying something on my own.
You can buy many things as supplements but this doesn't mean there are no side effects or interactions. That's why I'm also scared of trying a new supplement. And now where I am on prescription drugs I wouldn't want to take supplements at all except maybe protein powder but nothing extraordinary like herbs cause you can never know if there might not be interactions.
If I had a doctor who knows preg and would supervise me then it would be different but usually doctors don't use supplements at all. A neurologist tried to push parnate on me but when I asked him about l-tryptophan he said it's too dangerous. :roll


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

micheljohn331 said:


> Pregnenolone prevent from anxiety and boost memory without side effect.i was faced a anxiety and depression problem,then my doctor recommend me a pregnenolone.it's much effective than any other anti-depressant products.


But rumor says that it can cause problems with proper punctuation, spelling and grammar in general. That's not a chance I'm willing to take.

Look at all the conversions that occur wooo. *glares with enthusiasm* OMG CORTISOL? OMG ESTRADIOL?

Oddly enough a lot of anti-anxiety and anti-depressants lower anxiety and men with higher estrogen have more anxiety. Sure it can also end up as testosterone but the problem is that aromatase just loves to eat that stuff up. Although 5-ar also loves to eat it up.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know, but if preg was so dangerous and turned into cortisol and estrogen then why do so many people recommend it? I heard that even many hormone gurus use it for the patients. Shouldn't those gurus know about this if this was a danger? 
But I don't think I'd find a doctor who would be willing to let me try it anyway.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I dunno, why do so many people recommend useless vitamins and herbs?

Why do people believe UFOs are real?

Go to a doctor and ask for testosterone therapy when your testosterone is in the normal range. See what he does.

Correcting deficiencies is one thing, but if you have an excess of a hormone which your body does not need it will be used for other means. This is why when bodybuilders use testosterone they also take other drugs to stop it from converting, those who don't end up with what's commonly referred to as "***** tits".


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not talking about juicing. I just want normal levels. Some people also need higher than normal levels in order to feel normal.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

thundercats said:


> I'm not talking about juicing. I just want normal levels. Some people also need higher than normal levels in order to feel normal.


There is a product on tha market that is supposed to be a suped-up version of some neurosteroids. They claim that it gives you motivation and so forth but I didn't buy it cause it's expensive. I can't recommend it becauser I can't say it will do what the manufacturers claim but I would like to try it one day when I get a job and have some more money coming in. It's called "Andro-Drive". I'f you try it I'd love to hear about it cause it's on my "to do" list...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> I'm not talking about juicing. I just want normal levels. Some people also need higher than normal levels in order to feel normal.


You're delusional. You don't even know if you have less than normal. No one needs higher than normal. Same goes for DHEA, people who take it when their DHEA is normal end up with higher estrogen. It's not rocket science. Stop trying to fix your issues online with some magical snake oil book. Go to your damn doctor and get your tests done. Eat some freaking cheese and you'll get your cholesterol. Eggs? Man it's everywhere.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I won't take any freaky supplements while being on drugs. Way too dangerous.
And even if I wasn't on drugs I'd still not take stuff like that. All these formulas which have like 50 different herbs, amino acids and stuff in it are incalculable. It's impossible to research every ingredient for safety and then also find out if there are interactions.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> You're delusional. You don't even know if you have less than normal. No one needs higher than normal.


First of all I have been to doctors and got tested, you got that?
And second of all you're talking about things you obviously don't understand. I have been dealing with low-T for over a decade and read books and **** about it. If you want to find out why some men need more T than normal google CAG repeat polymorphism. :roll


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> First of all I have been to doctors and got tested, you got that?
> And second of all you're talking about things you obviously don't understand. I have been dealing with low-T for over a decade and read books and **** about it. If you want to find out why some men need more T than normal google CAG repeat polymorphism. :roll


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Very intelligent reply.


----------



## jaberty (Sep 17, 2013)

*pregnenolone research by government*

Might want to read the following:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23348009


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

jaberty said:


> Might want to read the following:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23348009


That's interesting.
But it doesnt say how they took it. As a cream or as a pill?

And then there's also the question if pregnenolone has side effects or wether it messes with other hormones. :blank


----------

